# Looking at Central Boiler CL6048  and Crown Royal 7300MP!



## 08roady (Mar 12, 2021)

We are getting ready to purchase a stove for next season, I have had a CB 5648 for 15 years and then went back to indoor wood burner. Ready to go back outside, we are contemplating between the CB 6048 and the CR 7300MP. I am wondering if anyone could give me some insight on these units, I am hearing that the CR 7300MP is more efficient than the CB, but want it first hand from someone that has burned one of these? Any info or input would be great, thanks in advance!


----------



## sloeffle (Mar 12, 2021)

I think a camp fire is more efficient than a CB6048 or any of the older CB units that don't use gasification. Between the two I'd opt for the Crown Royal unit. I believe @Medic21 has a MP unit and he's been pretty happy with it so far. 

Like the rest of us, I'm sure you'd like to save some money so I'd probably buy something that qualifies for the 26% tax credit.

https://cfpub.epa.gov/oarweb/woodstove/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.searchResultsWH - list of qualifying OWB's.


----------



## brenndatomu (Mar 12, 2021)

To me, CB knocked themselves off the future lists of many OWB shoppers when they told owners to pound salt when their loading door cracked (the one that said lifetime warranty right on it) that, and CB threw a TON of money at stalling regulations that forced them to clean up their act (which was sorely needed!) in the meantime, other companies simply went to work figuring out how to make a nice clean burning boiler.
Now it's time to tell CB to pound salt.


----------



## 08roady (Mar 12, 2021)

brenndatomu said:


> To me, CB knocked themselves off the future lists of many OWB shoppers when they told owners to pound salt when their loading door cracked (the one that said lifetime warranty right on it) that, and CB threw a TON of money at stalling regulations that forced them to clean up their act (which was sorely needed!) in the meantime, other companies simply went to work figuring out how to make a nice clean burning boiler.
> Now it's time to tell CB to pound salt.


Yes I agree, what brand do you currently use if any?


----------



## brenndatomu (Mar 12, 2021)

I have a Kuuma forced air wood furnace (indoor) but my parents and brother share a large CB to heat their houses and shops on the family farm. (don't recall the model #)
It only took me one weekend of feeding it while they were away for me to see those things are absolute pigs. I have been advocating for something more efficient (and cleaner...mom has asthma) for quite some time but haven't gained much traction, until recently...its getting long in the tooth and I think dad knows he's probably on borrowed time with it.
I told my brother recently that I think if they had all the wood back that all these years was just turned into smoke and blew away, he'd never have to cut again!


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Mar 12, 2021)

08roady said:


> Ready to go back outside



Just curious, why?


----------



## 08roady (Mar 12, 2021)

brenndatomu said:


> I have a Kuuma forced air wood furnace (indoor) but my parents and brother share a large CB to heat their houses and shops on the family farm. (don't recall the model #)
> It only took me one weekend of feeding it while they were away for me to see those things are absolute pigs. I have been advocating for something more efficient (and cleaner...mom has asthma) for quite some time but haven't gained much traction, until recently...its getting long in the tooth and I think dad knows he's probably on borrowed time with it.
> I told my brother recently that I think if they had all the wood back that all these years was just turned into smoke and blew away, he'd never have to cut again!


Yes I agree they are all wood hogs in a way, I have had a indoor woodburner for the last 4 or 5 years and my wife is tired of the filthy ness of it in the house and I agree also! So I really like the wood heat so I have decided to go with an outdoor one again! Thank you for your feedback I appreciate it!


----------



## SpaceBus (Mar 12, 2021)

The only OWB I would be looking at is the Heatmaster gasification boiler.


----------



## 08roady (Mar 12, 2021)

JRHAWK9 said:


> Just curious, why?


Just too dirty and dusty inside with the fire in there!


----------



## brenndatomu (Mar 12, 2021)

08roady said:


> Just too dirty and dusty inside with the fire in there!


What's your setup?


----------



## sloeffle (Mar 12, 2021)

08roady said:


> Just too dirty and dusty inside with the fire in there!


I agree, by March I'm tired of cleaning my basement. I'd really like to get a gasification OWB but I'll never get my money back, and I'll probably burn more wood. I'm spoiled now in that I only burn about 2.5 cords a year in my Caddy.

Heatmaster, Crown Royal, and Polar would all be on my short list if I was seriously looking for a OWB. Supposedly the paper work is in the works for some of those units to qualify for the 26% tax credit.  You'll need dry wood with the gasification units though. I think with the CR MP units you can get away with burning wood that is a little wetter. I believe you can burn coal in them too.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Mar 12, 2021)

08roady said:


> Just too dirty and dusty inside with the fire in there!





sloeffle said:


> I agree, by March I'm tired of cleaning my basement



hmmm, maybe I'm just used to living in a pig pen.


----------



## brenndatomu (Mar 12, 2021)

JRHAWK9 said:


> hmmm, maybe I'm just used to living in a pig pen.


Little less time splitting and a lil more cleaning maybe?


----------



## sloeffle (Mar 12, 2021)

brenndatomu said:


> Little less time splitting and a lil more cleaning maybe?


That means he'd only have 50 cords of wood split and stacked


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Mar 12, 2021)

brenndatomu said:


> Little less time splitting and a lil more cleaning maybe?





sloeffle said:


> That means he'd only have 50 cords of wood split and stacked



I was thinking more along the lines of how I don't really notice a whole lotta difference between when I didn't burn wood and now.  I like the way you guys think though.


----------



## 08roady (Mar 12, 2021)

brenndatomu said:


> What's your setup?


I have an add on woodburner to my furnace, it works great but have to bring wood into the basement and also all the fine little ash that gets out gets all over everywhere!


----------



## brenndatomu (Mar 12, 2021)

08roady said:


> I have an add on woodburner to my furnace, it works great but have to bring wood into the basement and also all the fine little ash that gets out gets all over everywhere!


Convoluted path to getting the wood in? (assuming no outside direct entrance?)
As for the ash dust...sounds like a little more chimney may be in order...or better/more careful ash management?
I'm with JR on this one...we don't really notice a huge difference in dust/etc when burning, or not.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Mar 12, 2021)

brenndatomu said:


> Convoluted path to getting the wood in? (assuming no outside direct entrance?)
> As for the ash dust...sounds like a little more chimney may be in order...or better/more careful ash management?
> I'm with JR on this one...we don't really notice a huge difference in dust/etc when burning, or not.



I probably see more than you do seeing I have my smoke screen removed.  I mean, truthfully, I see some, but it's not enough to make me want to even consider getting all dressed up to walk outside when it's 0°, in the dark through the snow at 10pm to load for the night.  LOL

Some guys have outdoor buildings that house their boilers may be a little better.  May be able to quickly run out in your underwear to the out building before getting too cold.  Although would probably still need to put shoes on though.


----------



## SpaceBus (Mar 12, 2021)

I would assume this add on wood furnace is likely not very efficient.


----------



## Medic21 (Mar 12, 2021)

I run a 7300mp.  Awesome stove and has really given me no problems other than a warped door that the owner of the company personally took care of in getting me a replacement under warranty.  

I’m not in the habit of bad mouthing unless it’s done me wrong so anything branded Fire Chief or Shelter is absolute welded scrap steel that not worth the time to cut up but, your not looking at indoor.

What I can tell you is I researched the hell out of OWBs prior to buying one, lesson was learned, and I chose the MP I have because they make a hell of a unit and it was only a month old for one hell of a discount.

You cannot go wrong between Heatmaster and Crown Royal. Both have superior construction and both have outstanding customer support. Find a dealer you like, your buying them as mush as the unit.

If you’re not planning on burning coal look really hard at the gassifiers as they will save you a bunch of cutting and splitting. They are not as picky on seasoned wood as they used to be. Granted I can cut down and burn a tree with leaves on it if I want to in the MP. Depending on state and location you may not have any other choice.

Now, anything specifically you’d like to know?


----------



## Medic21 (Mar 12, 2021)

And I will also say your looking at an entire package with an OWB.  I have $14k in my system with all copper pipe.  I did a primary/secondary system and it wasn’t cheaper to do pex.  No point in spending $9k and skimping on a line set or any parts, pumps, or anything for that matter.


----------



## salecker (Mar 13, 2021)

I have an Econoburn 200
I would buy one again if this one ever wears out.
Econoburn doesn't have an EPA cert yet,their testing was interrupted by covid
The one i have is built like a tank.regular cleaning every couple months(2 hours)
Refractory nozzle lasts aprox 5 years,easy job to do(do it in the off season takes a couple days to dry the refractory from installation)
Looking at a 300 for my future shop if i can get it cheap,it was used improperly and sits unused plugged up from burning green/wet wood.


----------



## sen166 (Mar 15, 2021)

Most on this forum may not agree with me, but I prefer my conventional outdoor wood boiler to the newer gasification units.  From my stance, the simpler with less bells and whistles the better (it's the same reason I have a 1955 Ford tractor).   Since you're in Michigan, take a look at http://timberwolffurnace.com/.  I love my Timberwolf 3500 and would recommend this company to anyone looking for a conventional outdoor wood boiler.


----------



## brenndatomu (Mar 15, 2021)

sen166 said:


> Most on this forum may not agree with me, but I prefer my conventional outdoor wood boiler to the newer gasification units.  From my stance, the simpler with less bells and whistles the better (it's the same reason I have a 1955 Ford tractor).   Since you're in Michigan, take a look at http://timberwolffurnace.com/.  I love my Timberwolf 3500 and would recommend this company to anyone looking for a conventional outdoor wood boiler.


Spend $6-8-10k (more?) on an illegal appliance that is likely to pizz off the neighbors...no thanks!


----------



## sen166 (Mar 15, 2021)

brenndatomu said:


> Spend $6-8-10k (more?) on an illegal appliance that is likely to pizz off the neighbors...no thanks!


To each their own... However, this stove is nowhere near what you've speculated for cost as I take it you didn't even venture to look.  The stove built for heating 10K square foot is only $8,100....  The two common for homes are only in the $4500 range.  This stove is manufactured right where it is purchased and the company has been in business for 20 years.

The amount of smoke with this stove is no more than a wisp from the chimney during idle times and when burning seasoned wood, its fairly minimal during calls for heat.  Any wood burning appliance can be burned poorly...  its the elitist attitude forcing all toward gasification and dumping thousands and thousands of dollars into a heating appliance whose sole purpose is to save on heating costs that completely baffles me.  It is not the government's responsibility to coddle people and force them into dependence on a small niche of heating fuels and appliances made by only a select few corporations to burn them whilst putting the smalltime manufacturer out of business through frivolous regulation and oversight.

I'll step down from my soapbox now...


----------



## brenndatomu (Mar 15, 2021)

sen166 said:


> The two common for homes are only in the $4500 range.



Not installed they aren't...like I said, $6-8-10k.
And I 100% agree with you on smaller government...but they were forced into action on this one...just too many irresponsible OWB owners smoking out the whole neighborhood for the issue to be ignored...and more rules/regs already fit right into their MO, so...


----------



## Medic21 (Mar 15, 2021)

sen166 said:


> To each their own... However, this stove is nowhere near what you've speculated for cost as I take it you didn't even venture to look.  The stove built for heating 10K square foot is only $8,100....  The two common for homes are only in the $4500 range.  This stove is manufactured right where it is purchased and the company has been in business for 20 years.
> 
> The amount of smoke with this stove is no more than a wisp from the chimney during idle times and when burning seasoned wood, its fairly minimal during calls for heat.  Any wood burning appliance can be burned poorly...  its the elitist attitude forcing all toward gasification and dumping thousands and thousands of dollars into a heating appliance whose sole purpose is to save on heating costs that completely baffles me.  It is not the government's responsibility to coddle people and force them into dependence on a small niche of heating fuels and appliances made by only a select few corporations to burn them whilst putting the smalltime manufacturer out of business through frivolous regulation and oversight.
> 
> I'll step down from my soapbox now...


Do not even try here.  Those of us that burn conventionals are the scourge of the wood burning world here.  Just go along to get along.


----------



## E Yoder (Mar 15, 2021)

I kinda see both sides, our county has 15,000 people and one stop light. Dirt roads, rough mountain land. Wood smoke isn't a big issue.
Compare that to where many people live and I completely understand, you can't really make regs to fit both. It landed the way it is so we gotta live with how things are now. 
And then there are those few manufacturers that have ignored the regs. It hurts the ones who comply, but with the new tax credit it'll probably level out. Oh, well, life goes on. I don't sweat it.


----------



## salecker (Mar 16, 2021)

sen166 said:


> Most on this forum may not agree with me, but I prefer my conventional outdoor wood boiler to the newer gasification units.  From my stance, the simpler with less bells and whistles the better (it's the same reason I have a 1955 Ford tractor).   Since you're in Michigan, take a look at http://timberwolffurnace.com/.  I love my Timberwolf 3500 and would recommend this company to anyone looking for a conventional outdoor wood boiler.


Ahh so you are in love with processing wood,i get it.
I like getting wood as well,but plan on starting to sell it.


----------

